# I need a cheap macro lens for close up shots. any suggestions?



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, I need to find a good cheap macro lens so I can get close up shots. anyone know of a one?? I have a Minolta Maxxum 7000i.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

How about a 90mm Tamron. You might get a good deal 2nd hand. It's marquee optics quality and more but lower in build quality but 1/2 the price. JMO.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I just checked e-bay and there are some good prices for Minolta macro lenses.
http://search.ebay.com/minolta-af-lenses-macro_W0QQfkrZ1QQfnuZ1
Good luck finding what you want.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> Hi, I need to find a good cheap macro lens so I can get close up shots. anyone know of a one?? I have a Minolta Maxxum 7000i.


Sorry but "good and cheap" rarely go together when it comes to lenses. You also have to keep in mind that "macro" means a lot of things. A true macro lens does 1:1 reproduction. That is, for a given sized object that is being photographed, the sensor will capture that object at life size. IMHO I would stay away from zoom macro lenses as most of them have a variable aperture over their zoom range.

For $399.99 you can pick up the Sigma 105mm f/2.8 lens from B&H. This is a true macro lens with 1:1 reproduction capability. It's not cheap but you won't be dissapointed.

You can check out this lens in action here. It's one of my most favourite lenses.

http://www.vicpintophoto.com/Other/187653


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Its my turn to ask you guy about the cheap macro Lense ( Just bought a Canon 30D but with just a lense kit ,i wanna buy a Macro lense but the price of Tamron 90mm still hurt my pocket,any cheaper lense for Canon 30D ?


----------

